# Germall Powder



## pixybratt (Oct 27, 2010)

I have some Germall Powder and the bag seems to just get tossed around because i don't know how to use it the liquid is easier to use i guess. can i turn the powder into liquid with glycerin or something?
or am i better off passing the powder on to someone who knows how to use it?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is the information from Lotioncrafter on it:

_Germall® Plus (Powder)

A patented combination of 99% Diazolidinyl Urea (DU) and 1% Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate (IPBC). Germall Plus is a highly effective, broad spectrum, non-paraben preservative for oil-in-water and water-in-oil emulsions and water soluble formulations. It has no known chemical inactivators and is compatible with virtually all cosmetic ingredients, including proteins and surfactants. Germall Plus is a white, fine, free-flowing hygroscopic powder. Not recommended for products intended to be aerosolized. Shipped with a dessicant packet to maintain product integrity.

Recommended Use Levels: 0.05% - 0.2% _

How I would do it to take some of your water from your total measurement and then add the preservative to it and then back into your mix....


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rachelb5499 (Nov 7, 2010)

Pixy, I use germall powder and LOVE it! It's the main preservative I use.  IF you decide you don't want it, and it's still really powdery and not hard little chunks, I'll surely take it off your hands, BUT I'd recommend giving it a try. Just be to not put in any products when they are over 120 degrees or it makes the preservative null and void.


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 11, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Here is the information from Lotioncrafter on it:
> 
> _Germall® Plus (Powder)
> 
> ...



Lindy - am I reading your post correctly - that the use level is .05% - .2% (which would be 5 one-hundredths of 1 percent - 2 tenths of a percent)? How do you even measure that unless you're making a huge batch? For example .05% of 32 ounces is less than 2 grams (1.7 g).

I'm new to all this, so I have no idea - that's why I ask. Thanks!


----------

